
X86 Emulation in JavaScript with Windows 98 and Linux Running in a Browser - gavi
http://copy.sh/v86/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11155203).

